# A Rant Against ebooks and the Kindle



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is an essay called  The Electronic Book Burning by Alan Kaufman, a novelist.

Here are a few quotes:



> Had I been told from youth that my literary destination would be some 7 inch plastic gizmo containing my texts shuffling alongside thousands of other "texts" I would have spit in the face of such a profession and become instead a hit man or a rabbi.
> 
> The book is fast becoming the despised Jew of our culture. Der Jude is now Der Book&#8230;.
> 
> As to the bookstore, it is like the synagogue under Hitler: the house of a doomed religion. And the paper book is its Torah and gravestone: a thing to burn, or use to pave the road to internet heaven.


Oh, man. Incorrect German (Think: ads Buch), Godwin's Law, and the sheer irony of a blog against non-book writing to just to name a few

He is wrong in so many ways I don't think I can even try for rational criticism, so let me, maybe a little crassly, say it in the tradition of Bugs Bunny and Loony Tunes:


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Wow.

I've always felt a bit... unsettled about when people say that they love the feel (and smell) of pages, and how much they like caressing the glossy book covers and all that... I mean, if you like it that's fine, but at the end of the day, the content is what matters most, not the medium which it is presented by, right?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Well....Under Godwin's Law, he BEGAN his argument with a Hitler analogy, so he lost the debate at the very start!

In case someone has been spending more time on their Kindle than on the internet, Godwin's Law is explained here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin%27s_law

On a more serious note, he's entitled to feel that way, but I disagree.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Doesn't sound like he's ever used one for any length of time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Geemont - I agree with your description, but you somehow coldn't get the word "loose" in there


----------



## mistertripps (Oct 15, 2009)

As someone who has always loved big old houses with a library room full of shelves of paper books, I was hesistant to enter the world of e-books and Kindle, but once I took the leap I know I will never go back.  There is a certain nostalgia to reading the way we all learned to read, but we also used to trek to the general store in horse and buggy and light candles to see after sunset.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Anarel said:


> I've always felt a bit... unsettled about when people say that they love the feel (and smell) of pages, and how much they like caressing the glossy book covers and all that... I mean, if you like it that's fine, but at the end of the day, the content is what matters most, not the medium which it is presented by, right?


Amen to that, Anarel!

There was an article in the Wall Street Journal earlier this month that mentioned how folks objected to the printing press when that first came along. Apparently a lot of people thought hand copied texts were superior. So this kind of thing is nothing new. Some people just like to rant.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't help myself. I went to his book on Amazon and clicked "I Want This Book on Kindle." 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0880642521?ie=UTF8&a=0880642521

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy! LOL


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Hahahaha Betsy, I love it... here's another one he got credit on.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_1560252278?ie=UTF8&a=1560252278


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Karen_McQ said:


> There was an article in the Wall Street Journal earlier this month that mentioned how folks objected to the printing press when that first came along. Apparently a lot of people thought hand copied texts were superior. \


Karen, don't you realize that printed books just don't have the unique personality that a talented copyist brings to his lovingly-detailed work? And if we abandon the lasting quality of parchment for books printed on cheap wood pulp, what will the peasants burn in their stoves to keep warm in the winter? All the trees will have been cut down to make insubstantial paper pages? And all the copyists and goatherds involved in the production of parchment books will have to quit their jobs and become woodcutters!

Plus, if cheap paper books become common, reading will cease being the sole province of the elite and educated, and any peasant will have a reason to learn to read. Lord knows what the uppity blackguards will want if books start putting ideas in their heads!!!


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Anarel said:


> Wow.
> 
> I've always felt a bit... unsettled about when people say that they love the feel (and smell) of pages, and how much they like caressing the glossy book covers and all that... I mean, if you like it that's fine, but at the end of the day, the content is what matters most, not the medium which it is presented by, right?


First, let me say that I am a K2 owner, and absolutely love reading on it.

But there is nothing like the smell and feel of a *fine* edition of a good book. I am not talking the mass market books, but a special book with premium material.

When I was 13, I received a gift certificate to Brentano's and was excited when I walked into this fine book store. To this day - 43 years later - I can still remember the feel of the book I selected, and how much reverence I felt towards it, and the aroma it had when I opened that. That is something I will never forget.

However, in these days, very few books are manufactured to be special. For me, at least in general, the future is with my Kindle.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

markel said:


> First, let me say that I am a K2 owner, and absolutely love reading on it.
> 
> But there is nothing like the smell and feel of a *fine* edition of a good book. I am not talking the mass market books, but a special book with premium material.
> 
> ...


I understand if it's like, specially bound expensive first editions, and a certain reverence towards books, but to place the physical aspect of books, the feel of pages, the smell, the spine, etc... more important than the actual book itself, well....

Not that you were doing that of course. Just trying to make my previous post more clear.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

What's with the "smell of a book" thing?  Is it the new smell or some kind of old smell (at worst moldy)?  I don't get it.


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

Anarel said:


> I understand if it's like, specially bound expensive first editions, and a certain reverence towards books, but to place the physical aspect of books, the feel of pages, the smell, the spine, etc... more important than the actual book itself, well....
> 
> Not that you were doing that of course. Just trying to make my previous post more clear.


I understand exactly where you are coming from, and in this case, it is very much an age issue. Not that your opinion is wrong at all - if I grew up in the internet and technology era, I would have absolutely no connection to a physical book either.

But in 1966, getting a book (hard cover - not paperback) was indeed something special.  (It was a "book" smell - not old and musty) They didn't have to be first editions either - but there were books that were manufactured in a way that they are no longer today.

Yet, I have fully embraced cutting edge technology all of my life, so I can be just as excited about my Kindle as I was that day in 1966.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The kindle has been very popular with "older" readers:  middle aged and older.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

From the essay:

"In a recent incident reported in the NY Times, when a publisher decided to withdraw two of its books from circulation as an electronic download, Kindle unilaterally eliminated the two volumes from the Kindles of every single user in the United States who had purchased the downloads. The implication couldn't have been more clear: the hi-techers can decide as they wish who gets to read what, and who dosen’t. Appropriately, the two Kindle-deleted texts were George Orwell's ‘1984’ and ‘Animal Farm’."


He wasn't even close to having his facts straight, and comparing the Kindle to the Holocaust is so utterly ridiculous. If He can't come up with an legitimate, factual argument, than I can't be bothered to read his drivel.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I couldn't help myself. I went to his book on Amazon and clicked "I Want This Book on Kindle."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0880642521?ie=UTF8&a=0880642521
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you're a riot! What a gal.


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Plus, if cheap paper books become common, reading will cease being the sole province of the elite and educated, and any peasant will have a reason to learn to read. Lord knows what the uppity blackguards will want if books start putting ideas in their heads!!!


Ha! Thanks for enlightening me, The Hooded Claw. I had no idea.

And Betsy, you're a sly one. I wonder what his reaction will be when he hears he's getting requests for his book on Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Karen_McQ said:


> And Betsy, you're a sly one. I wonder what his reaction will be when he hears he's getting requests for his book on Kindle?


I love irony.

Betsy


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I think we knew all we needed to when he said that if he had known about ebooks, he would have become a hitman or a RABBI instead of a writer.  So, first of all, I would like to know what those two alternatives have in common.  Second, without no religious call he is going to devote his life to worshiping God and serving a congregation?  Of course, he could just knock off the troublesome ones.  Does anyone else see something wrong here?

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

ElaineOK said:


> I think we knew all we needed to when he said that if he had known about ebooks, he would have become a hitman or a RABBI instead of a writer. So, first of all, I would like to know what those two alternatives have in common.


The combination sounded vaguely familiar, and I did a quick check and found that indeed there is a book about a rabbi and a hit man.....











Yes, that's the Kindle edition!!! I don't know anything about the book, and am not really interested. I'm not sure if this is coincidence (unlikely), some sort of gag, or just an unconsciously-recalled weird pair of alternatives.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, it's apparently a true story...

Betsy


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

Unfortunately a very sad and true story........

Gail


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

there is a church burning books saturday. just saying
sylvia


----------



## GAIL H (Oct 26, 2009)

sorry......didn't mean to offend anyone


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I can sorta understand some authors reluctance to embrace ebooks. For starters, at a certain level, publishing probably guarantees a minimum level of sales as every book store stocks it shelves, while ebooks are direct to consumers, so a flop book can REALLY flop. Even worse, ebooks can't physically advertize themselves with a flashy cover or prominent recommendation, instead they rely on heavy marketing and even worse, the highly unreliable "word of mouth" in the form of reviews that could all be bad, killing a book's sales. And it is harder to stump for an ebook, do book signings, etc.

This is a new, unpredictable medium, naturally some folks are uncomfortable with it. On the one hand the electronic medium gives us fantastic new ways to communicate with an author, on the other hand, it strips away a lot of the close physical contact some folks are more comfortable with.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

markel said:


> But there is nothing like the smell and feel of a *fine* edition of a good book. I am not talking the mass market books, but a special book with premium material.


Nothing that a beautiful Oberon Designs cover can't take of.* 

* I finally bowed to the enormous peer pressure here of looking at everyone's pictures of their kindles and order my first Oberon Designs cover and Decalgirl skin!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> What's with the "smell of a book" thing? Is it the new smell or some kind of old smell (at worst moldy)? I don't get it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I couldn't help myself. I went to his book on Amazon and clicked "I Want This Book on Kindle."


You're being a naughty girl!









Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mwb said:


> Nothing that a beautiful Oberon Designs cover can't take of.*
> 
> * I finally bowed to the enormous peer pressure here of looking at everyone's pictures of their kindles and order my first Oberon Designs cover and Decalgirl skin!


Yayyyy! You'll have to post in Accessories (if you haven't already) about what you got!



Leslie said:


>


Too funny, Leslie!

Jim--as I said, I love irony. 

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Question - how long does the "smell" of the book last?  The feel I can understand but the "smell"?  

What about the smell of a new car - how long before it starts to smell like burgers and fries or dirty boy socks or 

Granted in the dark ages, books were made with a different type of paper and different type of leather bindings, but lately it is the mass media style.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

If you read the whole thing, he didn't begin with the Hilter comments. They just happen to be the ones posted here. 

Anyway, I agree with a little of what he said but boy I'd rather he said it much differently.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Anarel said:


> Wow.
> 
> I've always felt a bit... unsettled about when people say that they love the feel (and smell) of pages, and how much they like caressing the glossy book covers and all that... I mean, if you like it that's fine, *but at the end of the day, the content is what matters most, not the medium which it is presented by, right?*


Of course the content is what matters most. Which is why I totally don't understand all the " I refuse to read anything not available on Kindle" statements I've seen.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It is so much easier to hold a kindle, the print is easier on the eyes, the weight of the book, I'll read other than the kindle, but I am not happy about it and if I have a choice


----------



## TMS (Dec 23, 2008)

From the essay cited at the beginning of this thread:



> I will fight it. I will resist. For not only is this effort at consolidation of the world's literature into the hands of a single central repository a demoralizing cultural prospect but it is a move towards a new form of hi-tech totalitarianism.


My reply: What we resist, persists.

Actually, he bases his analysis on a false assumption. Technology is not the end of printed book (p-book) publishing. Rather, it's the savior of p-book publishing. The great advantage of the e-book is that it's a terrific way for an unknown author like me to become known. It's why I've self-published my novel as a free e-book even before I printed it. Giving away e-books is the most powerful form of free marketing ever invented in the publishing trade.

The big problem with p-book publishing today is that it's dominated by a few mega-corps. E-books are undermining their oligopoly. That trend will end up benefiting everyone in the print publishing industry in the long run...even the mega-corps, once they figure out which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## jaybird123 (Mar 10, 2009)

The "smell" of the book... bleh.  What I notice is the weight of all those books when I move.  That's just me though.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Well here's an idea for him. Since reading a Kindle can be done hands-free, he could hold a book to his nose with his left hand & stroke another book with his right. Since it's not the content he loves to much, then that ought to solve his problem. 

As for not wanting his writing to be on an eReader, oh please!  Didn't some author call Kindlers "elitist" a while back? Yet this sounds the most elitist comment of them all! UGH! Moron!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Anarel said:


> at the end of the day, the content is what matters most


I'm going to have to disagree with you, not regarding the mediums which this thread is about (books versus e-books), but regarding the tangible aspect.

While there is a very discernible split between books and e-books there are also splits among the devices that are used to read e-books. If the content was the only thing that mattered you wouldn't see people favoring any device over any other (not factoring in the lack of a single standard format which is an entirely different matter), or flat out refusing to use a particular device.

I've downloaded the B&N software to my PC to try out some of their samples but no matter how I change the settings for the text/background I can't find anything that makes reading that way bearable. I've also tried using my K1 again and I just could not force myself to read anything on it, the device is worthless to me.

My overall preferences for books are split. I prefer DTB's for art/picture heavy content (not that I wouldn't prefer to use an ereader, I just don't feel that they've evolved to a satisfactory level yet), and prefer my DX for text heavy fiction books (I will not read a DTB if I can avoid it), I'm also sure that my two Oberons make me like my DX more than I would otherwise (the bit about the look, feel, and smell can all be applied to an Oberon).

Content is of the utmost importance but the way that the content is delivered is equally important. I very much doubt that the guy that wrote that article is suffering from a lack of content, I know for sure that I am not, so I see no harm in demanding that content be delivered in the way that we want it.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you, not regarding the mediums which this thread is about (books versus e-books), but regarding the tangible aspect.
> 
> While there is a very discernible split between books and e-books there are also splits among the devices that are used to read e-books. If the content was the only thing that mattered you wouldn't see people favoring any device over any other (not factoring in the lack of a single standard format which is an entirely different matter), or flat out refusing to use a particular device.
> 
> ...


Hn.... I'll think of something in a minute.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I've downloaded the B&N software to my PC to try out some of their samples but no matter how I change the settings for the text/background I can't find anything that makes reading that way bearable. I've also tried using my K1 again and I just could not force myself to read anything on it, the device is worthless to me.


I take it that the DX has spoiled you for the K1?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I take it that the DX has spoiled you for the K1?


I wouldn't say that the DX spoiled me, rather, I'd say that it's made it perfectly clear that the K1 had never truly suited me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Selcien said:


> I wouldn't say that the DX spoiled me, rather, I'd say that it's made it perfectly clear that the K1 had never truly suited me.


I've rather lusted after the DX screen size, though I am waiting for the technology to get a bit better, in particular that we get folders  What is it that suits you about the DX that didn't suit you about the K1?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I've rather lusted after the DX screen size, though I am waiting for the technology to get a bit better, in particular that we get folders  What is it that suits you about the DX that didn't suit you about the K1?


I think it's the combination of screen size and text size.

With the K1 I use a text size of 4 or higher, which makes the already small screen even smaller. On the DX I use a text size of 1 to 3 so I use most, if not all, of the larger screen.

The K1 is often compared to a paperback but a page from the K1 is certainly no match for a page from a paperback. The DX, in turn, has been compared with hardbacks, but unlike the K1 a page from the DX *is* a match for a page from a hardback (reading on the DX feels like reading a hardback, only without the bulk, and without the hardcover prices.).

If I could make adjustments to the K1, shrink the margin between the plastic side and the text (particularly the left side), decrease the amount of space between the lines of text, it just might be usable.

I think that I've found a way to mod the font on the K1, so I'm going to take a closer look at it to see if I feel comfortable trying it, and then see what other mods might be out there for it.

EDIT:

Getting the font hack to work "as is" was easy, but there was no benefit with the font that was chosen. You can change the font but you have to supply your own, and in order to get it to work you have to "modify "font.properties"", and of course, they neglect explaining how to do that.

I had the K1 freeze up twice on me so I'm done playing with the hacks.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> What's with the "smell of a book" thing? Is it the new smell or some kind of old smell (at worst moldy)? I don't get it.


Must be like the new car smell thing, but I'm a trumpet player, what do I know?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Anarel said:


> Hn.... I'll think of something in a minute.


You know, that sure is an awfully long minute. You have me curious as to what you'd say.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Selcien said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you, not regarding the mediums which this thread is about (books versus e-books), but regarding the tangible aspect.
> 
> While there is a very discernible split between books and e-books there are also splits among the devices that are used to read e-books. If the content was the only thing that mattered you wouldn't see people favoring any device over any other (not factoring in the lack of a single standard format which is an entirely different matter), or flat out refusing to use a particular device.
> 
> ...


I would agree with that. What bugs me, though, is when people (not the author) demand that I receive the content in _their_ preferred medium. That's how I see some of these articles (not all of them) - "I think ereaders are (bad, wrong, a sign of the apocalypse) because I don't like them."


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote"
"I will fight it. I will resist. For not only is this effort at consolidation of the world's literature into the hands of a single central repository a demoralizing cultural prospect but it is a move towards a new form of hi-tech totalitarianism."

So how is having 80% or so of copyrighted books out of print and unavailable helpful in any way?

I think one of the great advantages of the eReader is that all of those books that publishers can't be bothered to keep in print, because they won't sell as many as Dan "Cookie Cutter Bestseller" Brown, can still be made available at low cost. 

Seriously its like "I'd rather no one could read it than have it easily available to anyone" Who is totalinarianist again?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

marianner said:


> What bugs me, though, is when people (not the author) demand that I receive the content in _their_ preferred medium. That's how I see some of these articles (not all of them) - "I think ereaders are (bad, wrong, a sign of the apocalypse) because I don't like them."


It doesn't bug me at all, to me it just counter balances those on the opposite side.

With that said, I've just read the article (didn't feel like bothering with it before) and I have to say that I feel sorry for the fella. I can understand that he is passionate about books but he's also highly delusional. He knows his world is dying, he sees it everywhere around him, and the thought of a world without books scares him, I mean, literally scares him. I think he's lashing out at e-books because he desperately needs to lash out at something. Not an enviable position to be in.

Hopefully he'll come to realize that while books may become harder to find that they aren't going to simply vanish, and that there's nothing to stop him from enjoying his books for as long as he lives.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Anarel said:


> I mean, if you like it that's fine, but at the end of the day, the content is what matters most, not the medium which it is presented by, right?


I disagreed with you before but you know what, I've come to realize that you are absolutely correct. The moment you begin placing an emphasis on the medium, or form, beyond what the content would benefit from, you begin risking losing site of what matters the most.

I've been obsessing over the epub format because it's an open format, obsessing over how closed the Kindle is to protected ebooks from other retailers, obsessing over how I can't take my books to a reader that's not made by Amazon, and allowing myself to get upset because of price fluctuations. All of it combined turned me against the Kindle, against the DX, and made me very unhappy.

In addition to that, I've come to realize that my losing interest in reading after buying the K1 was for the very same reason that I had lost interest in DTB's, and that my way of "fixing" the problem both times resulted in me becoming overly focused on the form. All I had needed to do was force myself to pick up a book and I would have started reading.

I've made up my mind that I will use what I have. I took the K1 to work today to read on my lunch breaks instead of my DX, and I didn't have any problems reading on it because I didn't make myself believe that I would like I previously did. In addition, the form factor was so much more convenient that I actually read on my ten minute break, which I've never done before.

Next week, once I finish Electric Literature #1 (two stories to go so that will be Wednesday), I will be taking a DTB to work to read, one of my long ignored Kurt Vonnegut paperback books, Bluebeard.

I'll still buy ebooks over the DTB version but I'll be damned if I'm going to allow myself to continue ignoring the books that I already have just because they're DTB's.

Of course, that now means that I have an even bigger backlog...


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

@ Selcien,

Ha! I know that was the world's longest minute ever, but I knew you would come around ^_-



That was very well said, by the way.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Well said, Selcien. =)


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

Anarel said:


> I understand if it's like, specially bound expensive first editions, and a certain reverence towards books, but to place the physical aspect of books, the feel of pages, the smell, the spine, etc... more important than the actual book itself, well....
> 
> Not that you were doing that of course. Just trying to make my previous post more clear.


I think that the reason you get these odd fetishizations is because what people are really trying to say is, "For a variety of reasons I like to have physical books, and I'm afraid that physical books will go away if e-books get too popular." But that's one short sentence and you can't fill a blog post or a magazine article with it, so the people writing about this sentiment have to expand on it. As they proceed with their lavish poetry in praise of the book as a physical object they cover all of the senses and eventually they get around to smell.

One thing about the physical experience of books that's important above and beyond the content between the covers is that books that are physically present can inspire their owners in a way that electronic files might not. I own thousands of books, and they are present in my house. As a result, if I even walk across my library, or any place in the house where spillover books are hanging out, one of the books can "call my name" and get me to pick it up. I have never had a computer file call out to me in that way. Maybe that's because I'm too damn old, and maybe my experience will change over time, but that's my experience so far.

One other thing about the physical experience of books that's noteworthy to me is that sometimes the marketers actually know their business and do a good job, and the "bookstore presentation" of a book can communicate to me "This is a book you want to read". For example, the original US edition of Christopher Woodward's _In Ruins_ was so perfectly art-designed that I was able to tell that I would like it by looking at it on a bookstore table.

So there are at least a couple of points in favor of physical books. But that doesn't mean that we can't embrace e-books too. We'll just interact with them in a new way, and probably that new way will have lots of its own advantages too. It's all very exciting and I think this is a great time to be both a reader and a writer. I doubt I ever would have published anything if it wasn't for the Kindle, so obviously to me e-books are a great thing. I just also understand the perspective of the other side.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Cudos Selcien    It takes a very big person to admit they can change their opinion and you stated it very well.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love irony.
> 
> Betsy


Is it ironic that I love irony but hate ironing?


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> It takes a very big person to admit they can change their opinion and you stated it very well.


That's the easy part, the difficult part is figuring out where you went wrong.

My next correction is going to be my stance towards music. I had noticed a tendency for people to stick with the music that they grew up with, at least that's the impression I have, and my way of avoiding that trap was to not listen to anything that I did when I was growing up as it forced me to find new bands that I liked, which, of course, resulted in yet another trap as I was right in that seeking out new music was a good idea, wrong in that it was foolish to ignore old favorites.

Ironically, the fix was because of someone that was stuck on the music they grew up with. We're allowed to use radio's at work and so a compromise was needed so that the guy that worked next to me could listen to something that he liked when I was listening to music (he just cannot appreciate music like Decrepit Birth), one of the compromises was The Doors. Of course, the real change came when I went to listen to Wishful Sinful on my Blu-ray setup, which also happens to be the best stereo setup I've ever had, and found myself remembering exactly why I had liked The Doors in the first place.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Another Well Said!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Is it ironic that I love irony but hate ironing?


LOL!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Maybe these people don't really know why they like DTBs, so they dwell on the physical feel and smell.  

I can actually say why I prefer to read on kindle:  it's easier on my eyes and hands and I have everything in one place.  Before I always had at least one pile of books near my sofa.  I don't have enough bookcase space for all my books and many of them are in plastic file boxes.  If I want to read one of those, I have to search through the boxes.  They are out of sight and out of mind.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I couldn't help myself. I went to his book on Amazon and clicked "I Want This Book on Kindle."
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0880642521?ie=UTF8&a=0880642521
> 
> Betsy


hahahaha ...love it!


----------

